# Aggression after boarding kennel



## Sammy79 (Mar 6, 2011)

We recently went on a trip for 10 days where we couldn't bring our 9 month old. Locally we found a boarding kennel that was recommended by our vet. He was in a 4x4 ft cage connected to the wall inside the building. There was a small door on the wall, the owners would pull the rope lifting the door so the dog can go outside in a separate 4x15 ft cage to use the bathroom. So he had no contact with other dogs though they can see one another. While the dogs were in the 4x15 ft outside cage the owners were able to put food out in their 4x4 cage. 

When we picked him up today we notice he didn't act like his usual self. He was running around crazy. He didn't really greet us much, he just wanted to leave. While in the car he didn't pay us much attention, just running back and forth looking at the window. When we got home we played with him a bit. I gave him a bone to chew on. My son went near him and he started growling, like being protective of his food. The wife was playing with him and he did it to her. I tried it and he did the same. I yelled at him and it's like he knew he was wrong, but wasn't sure why he did it. He never did this before. Could something happened at the kennel for him to be acting this way? Is this a psychological issue because we were away? Will this go away?


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not a Vet but I play one on the Internet !

I'd say it's to soon to really tell but his behavior might be back to normal in a day or two. If nothing did happen at the kennel, he might be a little traumatized just by the- put in a 4X4 cage / seperation experience alone.

I'd give it a few days before I'd be worried !

After thought: I was at a Pet Store / Kennel of a reputable bussiness and I over heard the owner telling the dog owner before me his K-9 had been hurt, in what was described as a accident. So yes, things do happen...even in the best of places.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I'd give it a few days and see if he settles down. If the runs were chainlink then I'm sure there was fence fighting going on. 
Also, being 9 mos, he's hitting the bossy teenage stage, so there is that.


----------



## Sammy79 (Mar 6, 2011)

It was an individual chain-link fence, but from what I seen he doesn't bark. He puts his head and ears down trying to avoid it when I was there. Unless he was doing so barking when I wasn't there. He's a big teddy bear.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Do give it a little time. When we went out of state for a wedding, my oldest girl stayed with a family for about a week.

When I got back, I expected she'd go bonkers to see me again. She didn't. She acted wierd and nervous. 

She had been in the safest and most loving of environments, but it had clearly freaked her out. After a few days back home, all was back to normal. It was just hard on her apparently.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I do boarding here, and you'd be surprised how different some dogs can be as soon as mom/dad leave. I have one GSD girl here who is a big sweetie, but once mom/dad go she turns into bossy bessy! She will absolutely come unglued sometimes, especially if another dog walks too close to her crate when she is all settled in. Luckily if I correct her verbally, she gets all sheepish and chills right out, but she has to have a little reminder every time she comes. 
Even if your dog wasn't fence fighting, if the dogs on either side of him were then it can freak out the dog stuck in the middle.


----------



## Sammy79 (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm hoping everything will be ok in a few days. I deploy next week and really don't want him like that with my family here.


----------

